# Wifi broadcom 4313

## saverik

Ciao ,

ho installato la mia nuova Gentoo sul mio notebook Dell

La scheda Broadcom 4313  non riesco proprio a domarla.

Ho installato " emerge linux-wireless " ma purtroppo ho sistemato il wireless ma poi la scheda di rete non funzionava piu.

Per fortuna avevo fatto una copia di backup del sistema appena installato.

Adesso dopo aver letto migliaia di guide e suggerimenti(avevo anche emerso i  linux-sta driver con nessuna fortuna) sono approdato sul sito della broadcom.

Ho  scaricato i driver della scheda    in formato tar ball (.tar.gz) ma non riesco ad installarli  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  .

Ho scompattato il file in una cartella ,nella quale ho trovato due  cartella,  src e lib , e un file "Makefile".

Portatomi nella cartella scompattata ho dato make ma si e' frmato con errore.

Ho riprovato con make && make install ma senza fortuna...Suggerimenti?

Ps:Con ubuntu mate e win 7 la scheda funziona a meraviglia!!!

----------

## saverik

Per far funzionare ho installato "linux-firmware" e la scheda wireless funziona ma il led wifi no....

Siccome su ubuntu funziona tutto ,sia la scheda che il led, mi chiedevo come potessi fare per usare i driver o altro di ubuntu su gentoo...

dove trovo i file che mi servono e dove li posso installare?

Il  sito della dell fornisce i driver della scheda per ubuntu 10.10 pero non ho la piu' pallida idea di come usarli...

----------

## pierino_89

Guarda come è configurato il kernel di Ubuntu e che firmware sta usando, e poi cerca di capire come ottenere lo stesso risultato.

----------

## saverik

ti riferisci al .config del kernel ubuntu?

----------

## pierino_89

Sì, esatto.

----------

## saverik

ok.... ho pure il led wifi che non funziona ..

 mi consiglieresti di copiare il .config di ubuntu al posto di quello di gentoo...cosi brutalmente!!!!!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## pierino_89

In realtà ti basta guardare le differenze nella sezione wifi, ma se vuoi usarlo in blocco con "make oldconfig" non dovrebbero esserci particolari problemi.

----------

## saverik

ho avuto un kernel panic....

che faccio??

----------

## pierino_89

Allora o cerchi di risolverlo guardando l'errore e andando a configurare la sezione, oppure torni all'idea precedente (copiare dal config di ubuntu solo la sezione del wifi).

----------

## saverik

..ehm  ho notato che il file .config di ubuntu era per il kernel 3.19.xx il mio 3.18...  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

ho analizzato il config di ubuntu... e penso di avere sbagliato la procedura di compilazione del kernel...

precisamente ho copiato il .config di ubuntu in /usr/src/linux-3.18.12-gentoo e usato il comando : 

```
genkernel --splash --install --makeopts=-j5 --no-clean --menuconfig all 
```

o forse ho sbagliato qualcosa?

----------

## sabayonino

 *saverik wrote:*   

> ..ehm  ho notato che il file .config di ubuntu era per il kernel 3.19.xx il mio 3.18...  
> 
> ho analizzato il config di ubuntu... e penso di avere sbagliato la procedura di compilazione del kernel...
> 
> precisamente ho copiato il .config di ubuntu in /usr/src/linux-3.18.12-gentoo e usato il comando : 
> ...

 

Devi indicare quale configurazione vuoi utilizzare (che può essere salvata in una qualsiasi parte del filesystem) , genkernel di default mi sembra abbia --oldconfig .

se hai sovrascritto quello proposto in /usr/src/linux/.config

```
# genkernel --splash --install --makeopts=-j5 --no-clean --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux/.config --menuconfig all 
```

```
# man genkernel
```

potevi salvarlo da qualche part (io li tengo di default in /etc/kernels , passando sempre l'opzione --saveconfig) per po richiamare la configurazione che voglio con --kernel-config=<file_di_conf> ,  è un file di testo che può chiamarsi in qualsiasi modo (ad esempio kernel-ubuntu) e non necessariamente ".config[/b] . 

se compili più volte lo stesso kernel ed è attiv l'opzione --oldconfig , genkernel fa una copia di backup del file di configurazione in /usr/src/linux

```
.config

.config--2015-06-18--13-52-04.bak

.config--2015-06-18--18-20-26.bak

.config--2015-06-18--19-35-23.bak

.config.old

```

per cui non perdi mai nulla.

assicurati che il link simbolico /usr/src/linux punti dalla parte giusta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pierino_89

 *saverik wrote:*   

> ..ehm  ho notato che il file .config di ubuntu era per il kernel 3.19.xx il mio 3.18...  
> 
> 

 

A parte tutto (tanto ha già risposto sabayonino), perché sei così indietro? La 4.0.5 è stabile.

----------

## saverik

ciao,

ho seguito i consigli di sabayonino:

```
# genkernel --splash --install --makeopts=-j5 --no-clean --kernel-config=/config_ubuntu --menuconfig all 
```

avendo spostato in / il file  config_ubuntu ..

Ma non e' cambiato nulla.. nel senso che guardando la config del kernel ,questa e' rimasta invariata.  :Shocked: 

----------

## sabayonino

scusa. ma perchè non controlli solo la sezione wifi ?

(il kernel di ubuntu potrebbe avere delle patch applicate che gentoo potrebbe non trovare/avere)

.config - Linux/x86 4.0.5-gentoo Kernel Configuration > Device Drivers > Network device support > Wireless LAN

```
<*>   Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack)

<*>   Broadcom 43xx-legacy wireless support (mac80211 stack)
```

----------

## Javaskit

saverik,

potresti provare con il metodo classico: su Gentoo esegui il comando lspci -n e copia il risultato nel form per ottenere i drivers necessari per ciascun componente del PC. In alternativa potresti provare ad eseguire il comando lspci -k su Ubuntu per vedere quali drivers il kernel sta usando per gestire la scheda wireless.

Java

----------

